

Show HN: I'm working on a new release of my Google Analytics widget. Thoughts? - ryno2019
http://i.imgur.com/OOh9TBP.png
Plus the existing version is on sale (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;ga.today-widget-for-google&#x2F;id936871747?mt=8) until the new one is approved!
======
SQL2219
I really like the screen displaying multiple domains. I am assuming that it is
the number of unique users that accessed the domain today.

~~~
ryno2019
Yeah, the big number on the right is the number of currently active users (you
can pick which metric you want though). On the left you get two other metrics,
like users, new users, page views, conversions, etc.

------
hathers
Hot.

Any real time integration?

